# Been going walking at late night...



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

...


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

I like to walk at night as well. 

It is prob a good idea about the police thing, just to take a look and check out things, but play it safe too. you posted over a week ago...have you found anywhere else to walk? any other bike trails? i would love to get my bike out and go riding. i use to have a nice mtn bike when i was younger, i dont even recall what happen to it


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

in the summer when its not so cold i go to this park with a 1/2 mile track and walk around a bunch of times late morning. its not too bad, hardly any people and the same ones every time. i just wear my headphones and do my thing


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

A couple of weeks ago I went for a run at night and hurt my ankle . Its still not better, but when it is I think I'll go for walks at night. I love the night, its so quiet and cool.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

That sounds very peaceful. I wish I could go out walking at night, my being a girl though, it could be risky, as you mentioned above. Sounds nice though..


----------



## MoonBear777 (Feb 13, 2007)

That's cool, mere phantom.  When I was in university, I loved walking at night. I didn't feel so conscious about people looking at me. Seemed like I could blend right in with the dark. Good that you carry your cell phone and knife, tho. Just be careful.


----------



## b613 (Dec 19, 2011)

I literally do everything at night. Probably a good explanation as to why I go to bed at 5am every day.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

*night walker*

yes, I loved walking at night. Maybe i could start doing it again as it may tire me out, cause havent been sleeping. think it must be near 5am.. and yes especially because the world was quiet and no one could see me. freedom., cheers kaaryn australia.

ps and strange i don't feel fear of getting attacked, more fearful in daylight of just being recognised. Used to cross the street and stuff so i didnt have to say hello 

.. but thankfully a bit better now.. 
Slowly slowly tho. Hard to have patience with this disorder..


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

Sometimes I will _briefly_ walk late at night around my apartment which has a long driveway connecting it to the street. Maybe a 5-10 minute walk just to revel in the refreshingly peaceful darkness and get a romantic vibe of attachment to nature and the universe, but I don't want to creep my fellow tenants out. Once a cop in a K-9 unit stopped me and asked me if I lived there.


----------



## jpb (Dec 12, 2011)

I love walking late at night! I need to start doing that again. Calms the mind and helps me sleep.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I used to go biking at night. It used to make up for the time I diddn't spend out during the day. Now I'm not so marooned lol, as a consequence of the anxiety. I prefer the daylight hours when it's busier now. I'm terrible with directions, that combined with anxiety deterred me from exploring too much. I got an iphone for my birthday with one of those satnav applications.. Still trying to figure out how to use it. Technology really isn't my forte.


----------

